# Scope Suggestions



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

My wonderful wife bought me a Remington 700 SPS in .308 for Christmas. I need to get a scope now. I have been shooting my Nikon Monarch for years. I was leaning toward a Leoupold VXIII but open to suggestions. Also what reticle do yall like?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a Leupold VXII a couple of years ago and paid around $300 for it. A friend bought a Nikon with BDC reticle shortly after I bought mine, and he paid roughly $160. After comparing the two, I wish I had saved the $140 and bought the Nikon. Sorry, I don't know the model Nikon he has.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I prefer a Swarovski, but don't overlook the Meopta Meostar. They are under rated.
Reticle choice is really a personal preference.
.308 is a FINE caliber.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I put a Zeiss 3x9x50 on my Ruger M77 in 308. Love it.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

It really depends on what you plan on hunting with it ?. all the scopes mentioned above are good. But i would also look at Bushnell, there quality has really came back over the last 10 years. Burris is very good too. JMO

Kevin


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Trijicon Accupoint....


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

It's a Nikon monarch


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

NIKON Monarch is a very good choice, like the rest say, get whatever your pocket book can stand, but the Nikon is a good choice:thumbsup:


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

The difference in a $300 Marlin and a $2000 Weatherby is less than an inch at 200 yds, or not enough to matter on deer size game. 

The difference between a $300 Nikon or Bushnell and a $800 Meopta or Zeiss or Kahles is 15 minutes in the darkening deer woods. That's when the big boys come out. 

$400 I buy a Zeiss 3-9x40 Comquest
$550 I buy a Leupold 3-9x50 (VX3, NOT below) or Zeiss Conquest in same magnification
$750 I buy a Zeiss 3.5-12x56 Conquest or Meopta in same used 

I was TOLD Scott's had Zeiss conquests in 3.5-12x56 on sale NEW for $699. That's what they sell for USED and that's a good deal.

Below $400 I'd keep saving money. If you hunt, the scope is the most important purchase you'll ever make relative to your success or at least the opportunities for it. IMHO. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

RobertD said:


> The difference in a $300 Marlin and a $2000 Weatherby is less than an inch at 200 yds, or not enough to matter on deer size game.
> 
> The difference between a $300 Nikon or Bushnell and a $800 Meopta or Zeiss or Kahles is 15 minutes in the darkening deer woods. That's when the big boys come out.
> 
> ...


 


I am not trying to argue But.
20 Years ago, I would have agreed with that statement 100%.
But not anymore, I have pair 10 x 42 Swarovski Binoculars with the Doubler's, and i have over $2,500.00 tied up in them, They use to be hands down the best there was, they would give you a extra 15 minutes morning and night easy.
But I can't say that anymore, a lot of these Companies have caught up in quality, at a 1/3 of the price. IMHO
These days, there are a lot of good quality Scopes in the $200.00 to $400.00 range, again JMO

Kevin


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Trijicon Accupoint....


The next one I get is gonna be a trigicon, heard really good things about them.

I just bought a meopta meopro 4-12x50 with the one inch tube. Good glass and almost half the price of the 30mm tube scopes but my next will be the 30 mm tube.


----------



## jdrph270 (Jul 19, 2009)

I would agree with Kevin above. I have some high dollar scopes on my rifles. I cant see the diff. between the Zeiss conquest 3x9x40 that sits on most of mine now vs. the Swaro and Kahles that I spent more on.


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

If your budget is $300-700, I would go with the Nikon. I had a $1,000 Zeiss and the clarity was the same as the Nikon, but was not as good in low light. 

If the budget is higher, but a $3200 Schmidt & Bender is not on the list, then a Night Force at $1800 would be a great choice for super accuracy.


----------



## HideBuster (Aug 15, 2012)

Just depends on what you want to spend. For the money the meopta is very hard to beat. I have a meopta meostar 3x12x56 and really like it. I have a Swarovski z6i on another gun and its amazing, but its a much higher dollar scope. The leupold vx 3 is a very nice setup but have gotten pricey through the years. The bushnell 6500 elite is a deal also. Pretty nice setup for the money also. I own one of each the above so I'm speaking for experience on them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Look at the Bushnell Elite. I've had one for years and would buy the same one again


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Zeiss 3-9x40, maybe the best deal out there for $399. Prob could find it for less on the webb.


----------



## ArcherTCB (Nov 25, 2012)

My Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x44 has been excellent for 13 years now.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Look at the Bushnell Elite. I've had one for years and would buy the same one again


Ive also got the bushnell elite 3x9x40 i keep wanting to upgrade my scope but i just cant do it, i just keep killing deer with it and its been thru hell. i take it running dogs and leave it in a soft case in the toolbox and its been dropped a few times and is stull dead on after all that


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Zeiss diavari!!!! i have 2 and behind a schmidt and bender best glass on the planet thats just my opinion.. each person will tell you somethin different, but i also have a swarovski z6 and there isnt a nickles difference as far as light transmission.. and you can save about 900 dollars


----------

